
PayPal blocks transactions that include the word “tardigrade” - rideontime
https://twitter.com/cpm5280/status/1303402125205082114
======
rideontime
Tested this myself by sending some money to a friend with a note reading
"tardigrade," and was told the payment is "pending."

> As part of our security measures, we review certain payments more closely to
> ensure our platform is being used properly and to minimize the potential
> risk for us and our customers. One of the payments that you sent is
> currently being reviewed. We are working to resolve this matter as quickly
> as possible. We apologize for the inconvenience.

------
aaron695
I'd guess this
[https://documentation.tardigrade.io/](https://documentation.tardigrade.io/)

Which is blockchain related.

~~~
dreamcompiler
This appears to be specifically _not_ blockchain related.

[https://documentation.tardigrade.io/concepts/decentralizatio...](https://documentation.tardigrade.io/concepts/decentralization/coordination-
avoidance#comparison-to-blockchain-networks)

------
mamborambo
Sounds like a repeat of the case that Paypal blocked an artist's account for
having the word Iran inside her full name
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24359821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24359821)

------
Exmoor
For those of you, who like me, couldn't remember what a Tardigrade is, they're
microscopic animals that live in water and are also known as Water Bears.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardigrade](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardigrade)

All I can think of is that this is some obscure word used to test
functionality of their the piece of software that blocks payments based on a
keywords contained within. I suppose someone could test out a transaction with
obvious blocked keywords like "nazi terrorist child porn" and see if it
behaves similarly, but I'm not going to try it.

~~~
nforest
It would be weird to block those as they are pejorative used only by people
who oppose these things. Try "national socialist freedom fighter". I don't
know what child porn is called by pedophiles.

~~~
Fjolsvith
> I don't know what child porn is called by pedophiles.

There's a rabbit hole.

<SFW> [https://www.wired.co.uk/article/child-sexual-abuse-
keywords-...](https://www.wired.co.uk/article/child-sexual-abuse-keywords-iwf)

------
jpalomaki
Somebody in the Twitter posted screenshot from sanctions list for entry
”Tardigrade limited”. [1]

Sounds plausible for me that some automated tool found a match and these
transactions went for manual review.

[1]
[https://sanctionssearch.ofac.treas.gov/Details.aspx?id=7935](https://sanctionssearch.ofac.treas.gov/Details.aspx?id=7935)

------
dreamcompiler
JFC. It's 2020. Natural language processing is ubiquitous. And clowns like
this are still denying service based on keyword matching. Get better
programmers, Paypal.

